# big man protein



## dejanzafirev (May 28, 2015)

Hi everyone.I want to buy BIG Man whey concetrate protein.What you think about the company and the product? Any experience with it?


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2015)

Never even heard of it. 

Looking around for it though leads me to believe you are not from the US?


----------



## dejanzafirev (May 28, 2015)

No I am not. I am european.What are the best supplements company based on your experience?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2015)

If it says Big Man on the label, it's got to be good.


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2015)

dejanzafirev said:


> No I am not. I am european.What are the best supplements company based on your experience?



It depends. For me, flavor is a big thing so I tend to go with proteins that mix thoroughly and taste good.
Muscle Pharm
Trutein
Cellucor
ON

etc etc

At the end of the day, I look for a protein powder that contains multiple protein sources with a good protein to calorie ratio that tastes good.


----------



## trodizzle (May 28, 2015)

dejanzafirev said:


> Hi everyone.I want to buy BIG Man whey concetrate protein.What you think about the company and the product? Any experience with it?



Never heard of it.
How's the macros?
How's the taste?


----------



## wabbitt (May 28, 2015)

I don't use protein powder much anymore, but when I did, my favorite as far as taste and mixing has always been Dymatize.


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2015)

Concentrate is the lowest form of whey protein. 
It's cheaper though.


----------



## dejanzafirev (May 29, 2015)

Which whey protein you suggest to me?Isolate  mix or concentrate?


----------



## Rip (May 30, 2015)

Isolate is better, but more expensive. 
Optimum Nutrition has the Gold Standard line that's not too expensive and it is mostly Isolate.


----------

